# Argyle fork for tandem use?



## Enel (Mar 23, 2004)

Is a Rock Shox Argyle Jump fork okay for Tandem use? I know many folks use the Marzocchi jumper forks. 

I have the option to get one cheap and wondered if it would be okay for a FS tandem project?

Thanks.


----------



## de lars cuevas (Jun 19, 2006)

For a full suspension, i would rather pick a Domain U-turn i guess, set at 115mm!?


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

I think the official answer is no, it's not tandem rated. That said one might reasonably expect a fork design to land hard with one person on top of it should be able roll over rough terrain with two people on top of it. As for me, I'd like the security of a dual crown fork on an off road tandem. One of my goals in life is to die not having experienced a catastrophic fork failure.


----------



## MartinsMental (Dec 12, 2005)

bsdc said:


> I think the official answer is no, it's not tandem rated.


Pretty sure RockShox says no dice for any of their forks....:nono: :incazzato:

Taken from page 2 of their front suspension user's manual: _"The fork on your bicycle is designed for use by a single rider, on mountain trails, and similar off-road conditions."_

http://www.sram.com/en/service/rockshox/view.php?catID=1&subcatID=16


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

There are 2 "tandem rated" suspension forks; White Brothers and the Maverick DUC32.


What Frame????


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Sorry for the duplications. Couldn't get the post to show up.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

banks said:


> There are 2 "tandem rated" suspension forks; White Brothers and the Maverick DUC32.
> 
> What Frame????


Don't forget Marzocchi's DJ series, 55R and ATA, 66 Series, manitou's Dorado, and ATC's T-5 series.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

banks said:


> There are 2 "tandem rated" suspension forks; White Brothers and the Maverick DUC32.
> 
> What Frame????


Don't forget Marzocchi's DJ series, 55R and ATA, 66 Series, manitou's Dorado, and ATC's T-5 series.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

banks said:


> There are 2 "tandem rated" suspension forks; White Brothers and the Maverick DUC32.
> 
> What Frame????


Don't forget Marzocchi's DJ series, 55R and ATA, 66 Series, manitou's Dorado, and ATC's T-5 series.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

banks said:


> There are 2 "tandem rated" suspension forks; White Brothers and the Maverick DUC32.
> 
> What Frame????


Don't forget Marzocchi's DJ series, 55R and ATA, 66 Series, manitou's Dorado, and ATC's T-5 series.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

banks said:


> There are 2 "tandem rated" suspension forks; White Brothers and the Maverick DUC32.
> 
> What Frame????


Don't forget Marzocchi's DJ series, 55R and ATA, 66 Series, manitou's Dorado, and ATC's T-5 series.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

banks said:


> There are 2 "tandem rated" suspension forks; White Brothers and the Maverick DUC32.
> 
> What Frame????


Don't forget Marzocchi's DJ series, 55R and ATA, 66 Series, manitou's Dorado, and ATC's T-5 series.


----------



## andyman (Apr 7, 2007)

banks said:


> There are 2 "tandem rated" suspension forks; White Brothers and the Maverick DUC32.
> 
> What Frame????


Has the Maverick DUC32 tandem version been out of production? I remember reading this on MTBtandems.com.


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

Enel, did you go an get a Tandem?


----------



## Enel (Mar 23, 2004)

banks said:


> What Frame????


Ventana ECDM


----------



## Enel (Mar 23, 2004)

BigNut said:


> Don't forget Marzocchi's DJ series, 55R and ATA, 66 Series, manitou's Dorado, and ATC's T-5 series.


Yeah, I sort of thought if the Zoke DJ fork was okay, the RS DJ fork would be okay. Generally I prefer Rock Shox forks.


----------



## Enel (Mar 23, 2004)

befoot said:


> Enel, did you go an get a Tandem?


I want one, will probably get one in the next year since the kiddos are getting big enough to take on rides, but too big/heavy to trust the trail-a-bike any more.

Just researching parts/getting stuff together.

Thanks for the info all. Sounds like this fork is not the ticket.

E


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

andyman said:


> Has the Maverick DUC32 tandem version been out of production? I remember reading this on MTBtandems.com.


Maverick did stop production on the DUC 32. However, a certain # had been held back from sales to be used for frame sales. Maverick called me the other day to say they had a few left. I got 3 in with the tandem build. One's sold, but I have two left.
Hey look, only one post!


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

I've been running an Argyle on our tandem since the first of the year with great success. I know RS doesn't approve of this application, but with the steel stanchions, the Maxxle, the ability to run large rotors, and a pretty reasonable pricing, it was pretty much a no-brainer. If I break the fork, I know that I _won't_ be able to get RS to warranty it, but it is still worth it.

If you go that route, it comes with a X-Firm spring, just an FYI.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

On paper, the Argyle would be the Rock Shox fork that I would think would be best suited to tandem use. Not that that's any sort of endorsement, but when looking for forks to use on tandems. we look for some basic structure setups, and the Argyle is a good example.
Price-wise, I don't know where they are compared to a Marzocchi DJ, but they're in the same ballpark as far as build and intended use.


----------



## fatsteelfreak (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a DUC32 solo fork kicking round

Does anyone know if it would be safe to put on our KHS Tandemania tandem?. Light XC use only......

Ta

Andy


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

fatsteelfreak said:


> I have a DUC32 solo fork kicking round
> 
> Does anyone know if it would be safe to put on our KHS Tandemania tandem?. Light XC use only......
> 
> ...


As far as the fork is concerned, it's pretty much a matter of your team weight. The fork can be re-tuned for heavy weight riders or light teams, but the damping circuit is somewhat easily overloaded; for that reason we tend to refer teams under 300lbs to the DUC.
However, I suspect the bigger issue is that it will alter your already laid-back frame goemetry, because of the fork's length. Try a Mazocchi DJ 100mm first as it would have less effect on the bike. It's still going to slow the handling down and increase standover, but shouldn't be as dramatic as the DUC. 
You could probably sell the DUC pretty easily...


----------



## nexusfish (Jan 28, 2009)

dose any one rate the rock shock tora 85mm fork for a touring tandem i am making, it will only be used for road riding and a some extended gravel roads, i have my xc manitou air spring forks on now and dont like the flex


----------

